# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Mimar Sinan

## ceyda

Kayseri"nin Ağırnas köyünde doğdu. Yavuz Sultan Selim zamanında devşirme olarak İstanbul"a getirildi. Zeki, genç ve dinamik olduğu için seçilenler arasındaydı. Sinan, At Meydanı"ndaki saraya verilen çocuklar içinde mimarlığa özendi, vatanın bağlarında ve bahçelerinde su yolları yapmak, kemerler meydana getirmek istedi. Devrinin mahir ustaları mahiyetinde han, çeşme ve türbe inşaatında çalıştı. 1514"te Çaldıran, 1517"de Mısır seferlerine katıldı. Kanunî Sultan Süleyman zamanında yeniçeri oldu ve 1521"de Belgrad, 1522"de Rodos seferinde bulunarak atlı sekban oldu. 1526"da katıldığı Mohaç Meydan Muharebesinden sonra sırası ile acemi oğlanlar yayabaşılığı, kapı yayabaşılığı ve zenberekçibaşılığa yükseldi. 

1532"de Alman, 1534"de Tebriz ve Bağdat seferlerinden dönüşte "Haseki" rütbesi aldı. Bağdat seferinde Van Kalesi Muhasarasında, göl üzerinde nakliyat yapan kalyonlara top yerleştirdi. 

Korfu, Pulya (1537) ve Moldovya (1538) seferlerine katılan Mimar Sinan, Moldovya (Kara Buğdan) seferinde Prut nehri üzerine onüç günde kurduğu köprü ile Kanunî Sultan Süleyman"ın takdirini kazandı. Aynı sene başmimarlığa yükseldi. 

Mimar Sinan, katıldığı seferlerde Suriye, Mısır, Irak, İran, Balkanlar, Viyana"ya kadar Güney Avrupa"yı görüp mimari eserleri inceledi ve kendisi de birçok eser verdi. İstanbul"da devrin en meşhur mimarları ile Bayezid Camii"nin ustası Mimar Hayreddin ile tanıştı. 


Bazı Eserleri 
Sinan"ın mimarbaşılığa getirilmeden evvel yaptığı üç eser dikkat çekicidir. Bunlar Halep"de Hüsreviye Külliyesi, Gebze"de Çoban Mustafa Paşa Külliyesi ve İstanbul"da Hürrem Sultan için yapılan Haseki Külliyesi"dir. 

Mimarbaşı olduktan sonra verdiği üç büyük eser, O"nun sanatının gelişmesini gösteren basamaklar gibidir. Bunların ilki, Şehzadebaşı Camii ve Külliyesidir. Külliyede ayrıca imaret, tabhane (mutfak), kervansaray ve bir sokak ile ayrılmış medrese bulunmaktadır. 

Süleymaniye Camii, Mimar Sinan"ın İstanbul"daki en muhteşem eseridir. Yirmiyedi metre çapındaki büyük kubbe, zeminden itibaren tedricen yükselen binanın üzerine gayet nisbetli ve ahenkli bir şekilde oturtulmuştur. Sükûnet ve asaleti ifade eden bu sade ve ahenkli görünüşü ile Süleymaniye Camii, olgunlaşmış bir mimariyi temsil etmektedir.Sekiz ayrı binadan meydana gelen Süleymaniye Camii ve Külliyesi, Fatih"ten sonra şehrin ikinci üniversitesi olmuştur. 

Mimar Sinan"ın en güzel eseri, seksen yaşında yaptığı Edirne Selimiye Camii"dir. Selimiye"nin kubbesi, Ayasofya kubbesinden daha yüksek ve derindir. 31,50 metre çapındaki kubbe, sekizgen şeklindeki gövde üzerine oturmuştur. Üç şerefeli ince minarelerine üç kişi aynı anda birbirini görmeden çıkabilmektedir.Sinan bu camiin ustalık eseri olduğunu ve bütün sanatını Selimiye"de gösterdiğini belirtmektedir. 

Mimar Sinan, gördüğü bütün eserleri büyük bir dikkatle incelemiş, fakat hiçbirini aynen taklid etmeyip, sanatını devamlı geliştirmiş ve yenilemiştir. Eserlerindeki sütunlar, duvarlar ve diğer kısımlar taşıdıkları yüke mukavemet edebilecek miktardan daha kalın değildir. Kullandığı bütün mimari unsurlarda bu hesap dikkati çeker. 

Mimar Sinan aynı zamanda bir şehircilik uzmanıdır. Yapacağı eserin, önce çevresini tanzim ederdi. Yer seçiminde de büyük başarı göstermiş ve eserlerini, çevresine en uygun tarzda yerleştirmiştir. 

Bilinen eserleri: 84 camii, 53 mescid, 57 medrese, 7 darülkurra, 22 türbe, 17 imaret, 3 darüşşifa, 5 su yolu kemeri, 8 köprü, 20 kervansaray, 35 saray, 8 mahzen, 48 hamam olmak üzere 364 adettir. 

Depreme Dayanıklı 
Mimarın çok sayıdaki eserini inceleyenler, Sinan"ın depreme karşı bilinen ve gereken tüm tedbirleri aldığını söylemekteler.Bu tedbirlerden biri, temelde kullanılan taban harcıdır.Sadece Sinan"ın eserlerinde gördüğümüz bu harç sayesinde, deprem dalgaları emilir, etkisiz hale gelir. Yine yapıların yer seçimi de ilginç. Zeminin sağlamlaşması için kazıklarla toprağı sıkıştırmış dayanak duvarları inşa ettirmiş.Mesela Süleymaniye"nin temelini 6 yıl bekletmesi, temelin zemine tam olarak oturmasını sağlamak içindir. 

Mimar Sinan, yapılarında ayrıca drenaj adı verilen bir kanalizasyon sistemi de kurmuştur.Drenaj sistemiyle yapının temellerinin sulardan ve nemden korunarak dayanıklı kalması öngörülmüştür. Ayrıca yapının içindeki rutubet ve nemi dışarı atarak soğuk ve sıcak hava dengelerini sağlayan hava kanalları kullanmış. Bunların dışında yazın suyun ve toprağın ısınmasından dolayı oluşan buharın, yapının temellerine ve içine girmemesi için tahliye kanalları kullanmıştır. Buhar tahliye ve rutubet kanalları drenaj kanallarına bağlı olarak uygulamaya konulmuştur. 

İşte Sinan"ın eserlerini inceleyen ve birçoğunu da restore eden Mimar Abdülkadir Akpınar"ın söyledikleri: 

"Karşılaştığım bir özellikten dolayı gözlerime inanamadım. Sinan"ın eserlerinde en ufak bir çıktı ve desen dahi tesadüf değil. Renklere bile bir fonksiyon yüklenmiş. Çünkü yapıyı herşeyi ile bir bütün olarak ele almış. Bütün ölçülerini ebced hesabına göre yapmış ve bir ana temayı temel almış. Ölçülerini asal sayıya göre yapmış ve onun katlarını baz almış. İlmini din ile bütünleştirip mükemmel eserler ortaya koymuş. Örneğin SinanKur"an-ı Kerim"de geçen "Biz dağları yeryüzüne çivi gibi gömdük..." ayetinden etkilenerek yapılarının yer altındaki kısmını ona göre inşa etmiş. Yapıları hislerine göre değil, matematiksel olarak oluşturmuş. Bugünün teknolojisi bile Sinan"ın yapmış olduğu bazı uygulamaları çözemiyor. Küresel ve piramidal uygulamalarının bir başka benzeri daha yok. Ama bunların hepsi estetik sağladığı gibi yapının sağlamlığını da pekiştirmiştir. 

MİMAR SİNAN TÜRBESİ 

Süleymaniye Camii "nin eski ağalar kapısının karşı köşesinde, yol ayrımında üçgen bir alandadır. Önde som mermerden yapılmış bir sebil görülmektedir. Sebilin arkasındaki ufak mezerlıkta 6 sütunlu, üstü örtülü ve etrafı açık türbede Mimar Sinan"ın mezarı bulunmaktadır. Türbesini ölümünden az önce kendisi yapmıştır. 1933 yılında Mimar Vasfi Egeli tarafından restore edilmiştir. Sandukanın uçları ile üzerindeki burma kavuk, mermerdendir. Sokağa bakan demir parmaklıklı bir pencereden türbe görünür.

----------

